# I REALLY WANT THE LTZ 18in WHEELS



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Whos got em. I want em


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Where u live. I'll sell u mine


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Really you have a set? I live in chicago!


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> Really you have a set? I live in chicago!


Chicago might be a little too far! Michelin tires 6k miles.. U could buy some new wheels and tires for what I'd sell these for $1200


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah too far.  what did you do paint the bow tie red? But those are 18's?


----------

